

Local messaging - what do you use? - arielo

What tools do you use to communicate with people around you (friends or not) in near real-time?<p>Has anybody had any success with Highlight's "Post nearby" feature?
======
arielo
Full disclosure: I'm the founder of Howler, <http://bit.ly/PsuFDX>, candidate
for this YC batch

